# Suns Reportedly Split on Deandre Ayton, Luka Doncic as No. 1 NBA Draft Pick



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> The Phoenix Suns won the first overall pick in Tuesday's NBA draft lottery, but they don't yet know who they will take with the top selection.
> 
> Jonathan Givony of ESPN.com reported the team is split between Arizona center Deandre Ayton and Slovenian guard Luka Doncic:
> 
> ...


https://bleacherreport.com/articles...ndre-ayton-luka-doncic-as-no-1-nba-draft-pick


----------

